# things that pee you off in the gym?



## Guest

my big one is mobile phones if i thought people would listen to me i would ban them straight away. what bugs you in the gym?


----------



## webadmin1466867919

When I used to go to the gym it was people who take up 3 benches when they only need 1 and never being able to get on the power rack!


----------



## Phill1466867973

At times in my gym the floor is covered in Dumbbells - to the point it's just ridiculous and tbh bloody dangerous.

The phone thing is an issue, not the going off, but more that someone is on it and sat on say a bench you are waiting to use - that pee's me off.

EDIT...oops! this is in the ladies section. Is that allowed Rachael? - If not sorry!


----------



## Supernova

i have to say people sitting on the benches on their mobile phones - its a gym ffs!!!!


----------



## evolution

kids who think they own the joint (young dum and full of cum)


----------



## Guest

dj2000uk said:


> When I used to go to the gym it was people who take up 3 benches when they only need 1 and never being able to get on the power rack!


thats because they think there massive and need three benches

xx


----------



## Guest

Phill said:


> At times in my gym the floor is covered in Dumbbells - to the point it's just ridiculous and tbh bloody dangerous.
> 
> The phone thing is an issue, not the going off, but more that someone is on it and sat on say a bench you are waiting to use - that pee's me off.
> 
> EDIT...oops! this is in the ladies section. Is that allowed Rachael? - If not sorry!


hi phill of cousre your aloud in here, its not all pink and fluff but it does smell nicer than the boys bit. Dunbells have to be my second no no main reason because i have to put them away

xx


----------



## Phill1466867973

Cheers Rachael, I'm used to "hardcore" girlies - my wife lifts more than me....infact that's another thing that pee's me off come to think of it!

"Wives who lift more than husbands!" - add that to your list.

:becky:


----------



## Hard Trainer

Ooops, sometimes I text when having the 1 minute break between sets and when biking I also text sometimes.

Things that anoy me are kids who hug the bench when theres 2+ and they stand there taking it in turns and noone else gets a chance to use the bench


----------



## Guest

I don't like people who go and scoff at what other people are lifting as if they're weak just because they're not as strong (speaking from experience here???haha)

And also whenever the gyms absolutely PACKED! and it's hard to get a bench or even on some of the machines.

That's about it really. There isn't people in my gym who sit on their (i before e maybe?) phone on a bench so I can't comment on that, but, I'd expect it'd pee me well off!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Mattious said:


> Ooops, sometimes I text when having the 1 minute break between sets and when biking I also text sometimes.
> 
> Things that anoy me are kids who hug the bench when theres 2+ and they stand there taking it in turns and noone else gets a chance to use the bench


 ok phones are aloud in the cardio room, or i wouldnt be able get through my cardio xx


----------



## 3752

i don't see the need for anyone to have or use a phone in the gym this annoys me so much


----------



## The Trixsta

I hate it when people bang the weights together, why bother lifting the dumbbells if you have to bang them toegther at the point of full extension for example on dumbbell bench press. Control your movements please lol


----------



## Tom84

The New years resolutioners and the I want a six pack for Summerers making my gym busy .....Ya know some of us do this all year around.


----------



## Guest

The Trixsta said:


> I hate it when people bang the weights together, why bother lifting the dumbbells if you have to bang them toegther at the point of full extension for example on dumbbell bench press. Control your movements please lol


Ooooo dear I think occasionally I may actualy be found guility of this, Usually on the last couple of reps on the last set though, and not every time!!! I'll have this in the back of mind now lol so hopefully it won't happen again.

Edit: I don't so much as bang them together than touch them at full extension, they don't clatter together. Look at me trying to hopelessly defend myself lol.


----------



## Wendy1466867972

Oh her we go.. yep the phone thing.. its the only place i NEVER take my phone not for any reason...and people talking far too much whilst sat on bench/machine.. adn people talking to me when im actually liftinig..ARE THEY SUICIDAL OR WHAT!!!! Dont get me wrong.. il do what i can to answer i question or help someone.. but dont talk to me when im lifting, and growling eh..


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Oh now I have a list of Pet hates,

Mobile phones are up there - should be banned from a gym, or at least don't get upset if someone drops a weight on it.....

Incessant chat about gear and what are you taking mate- never get asked how I'm eating...

People trying to talk to me while I'm training - honest I'm friendly and will help anyone just leave me alone if I'm training

Groups big enough to be a small tribe training together

Leaving dumbbells, weights, water bottles and anything else laying around

Big one here, lads with their boxers showing above their bottoms - why do I want to see their underwear or why does anyone else for that matter

Even worse Smurf Hats - WTF are they all about - could understand it if they had dreadlocks....

Anyone just tossing it off and not trying.

Do I sound grumpy or what....?

Seriously if I ever had enough money to open a gym and not care about making a profit it'd be hardcore and only for hardcore athletes.


----------



## Guest

PScarb said:


> i don't see the need for anyone to have or use a phone in the gym this annoys me so much


am i still aloud to have my phone on the treadmill? pretty please i will only text

xx


----------



## Guest

Pikey said:


> Oh now I have a list of Pet hates,
> 
> Mobile phones are up there - should be banned from a gym, or at least don't get upset if someone drops a weight on it.....
> 
> Incessant chat about gear and what are you taking mate- never get asked how I'm eating...
> 
> People trying to talk to me while I'm training - honest I'm friendly and will help anyone just leave me alone if I'm training
> 
> Groups big enough to be a small tribe training together
> 
> Leaving dumbbells, weights, water bottles and anything else laying around
> 
> Big one here, lads with their boxers showing above their bottoms - why do I want to see their underwear or why does anyone else for that matter
> 
> Even worse Smurf Hats - WTF are they all about - could understand it if they had dreadlocks....
> 
> Anyone just tossing it off and not trying.
> 
> Do I sound grumpy or what....?
> 
> Seriously if I ever had enough money to open a gym and not care about making a profit it'd be hardcore and only for hardcore athletes.


you dont sound grumpy, you sound like a gym owner!! im with you on the smurf hats the tread in our gym at the moment is smurf hats and vests

xx


----------



## LeeB

people that go to the gym just to talk and think the fact that im ignoring them means i want to listen to their drivvel about how they have eaten perfect for a whole month but look exactly the same! just cos ur lass belives your bullsh*t dont mean i do!

people that are more interested in talking about gear than lifting the weights.... especially when i have my 10 yr old son with me!! grrrr!

1 set... 2 mins looking in mirror... 1 set... 2 mins looking in mirror... answer their phone, 5 mins later another set...

people who never sweat... theres a reason that dont happen!!

the kids who are loud and ROCK HARD cos they are in the gym with their saxos outside! lol

the ones who take dbol, but live on toast and crisps! why??

i once had a young lad telling me how he was just naturally lean and didnt need to diet and he could eat anything he wanted cos he just loved training and he trained hard and he didnt need to take anything cos his metabolism was just so fantastic.... the kid was shaking like a leaf, sweating so much youd have thought hed been swimming and was actually foaming at the corners of his mouth and had to keep licking his lips his gob was so dry!! i enjoyed taking the p*ss once he buggered off!

oh yer the underwear showing... just point and laugh!! trust me they soon dress proper!


----------



## rs007

Another phone hater here, leave it in the changing room FFS.

I also hate overly noisy tw4ts, I mean we all grunt a bit when at our limit, but no need to scream the place down - or like one guy in particular in our gym, kinda moans/groans as if someone well hung is making love to his bottom :lol:


----------



## Guest

RS2007 said:


> Another phone hater here, leave it in the changing room FFS.
> 
> I also hate overly noisy tw4ts, I mean we all grunt a bit when at our limit, but no need to scream the place down - or like one guy in particular in our gym, kinda moans/groans as if someone well hung is making love to his bottom :lol:


i forgot about the noisey ones, they make me laugh more than anything. if they didnt focus so much energy into screaming maybe they could get that last rep!!

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972

Im going to try the point and laugh thing...another one.. stupid questions.. do you train alot??? WHAT! Yeah, what is the hat thing... and one about ladies.. full face make up at 8am.. I will be the first to admit.. I love the glam side of being female.. but i dont go to the gym ready for a catwalk show!! thats later ha ha ha XX


----------



## bodyworks

' said:


> i forgot about the noisey ones' date=' they make me laugh more than anything. if they didnt focus so much energy into screaming maybe they could get that last rep!!
> 
> xx[/quote']
> 
> I hope that's not a pop at me Universe.
> 
> WOOOO. light weight baaaaby......


----------



## EXTREME

I hate ppl who grunt and groan when lifting, its not needed and is actually a waste of energy that could be diverted into your lift.

People who come up and ask you questions or chat to you when your training or spotting someone - show some respect to others and their training if your inclined to do this.

Young guys sitting on benches talking about sex, fighting, gear, work or their parents. WE DON'T CARE BOYS, chat about it later on your phones to each other while in your big exhaust corsa or saxo.

Fat women who think because they've lost a few pounds they are now Cindy Crawford and start dressing inappropriately for their shape.

Bodybuilders who win something and then thing they are gods amongst men. Especially when its been a weak line up or only 2 in the class.

If I had more time I'd think of more but I think thats down to being over 40 and hating the world rather than really having a problem with ppl in the gym.


----------



## Tom84

Bodyworks said:


> I hope that's not a pop at me Universe.
> 
> WOOOO. light weight baaaaby......


Try singing 'It's lightweight baby' to the Fine Young Cannibals 'she drive's me crazy' - after a big lift

This does not make me and my training partners popular - Although I'm in a s**t gym so its fine


----------



## Guest

Bodyworks said:


> I hope that's not a pop at me Universe.
> 
> WOOOO. light weight baaaaby......


no sweetie that isnt a pop at you, i have bigger issues with you! you chalk monster!

xx


----------



## Guest

Young Gun said:


> Try singing 'It's lightweight baby' to the Fine Young Cannibals 'she drive's me crazy' - after a big lift


is that really possible?


----------



## Guest

Extreme said:


> I hate ppl who grunt and groan when lifting, its not needed and is actually a waste of energy that could be diverted into your lift.
> 
> People who come up and ask you questions or chat to you when your training or spotting someone - show some respect to others and their training if your inclined to do this.
> 
> Young guys sitting on benches talking about sex, fighting, gear, work or their parents. WE DON'T CARE BOYS, chat about it later on your phones to each other while in your big exhaust corsa or saxo.
> 
> Fat women who think because they've lost a few pounds they are now Cindy Crawford and start dressing inappropriately for their shape.
> 
> Bodybuilders who win something and then thing they are gods amongst men. Especially when its been a weak line up or only 2 in the class.
> 
> If I had more time I'd think of more but I think thats down to being over 40 and hating the world rather than really having a problem with ppl in the gym.


you ever watched the show grumpy old men??

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972

NIce replies Honey!!!!

Definetly... shut up and train need to be said at my gym..and a dress code for some others..male and female.!!!


----------



## Philips1962

Can't add anything to Pikey's post, just about says it all for me too !


----------



## Phill1466867973

Got a new one for you Rachael with phones - today a lad in the gym had "music" playing from his phone......what the hell is that all about?:jerkit:


----------



## Guest

Phill said:


> Got a new one for you Rachael with phones - today a lad in the gym had "music" playing from his phone......what the hell is that all about?:jerkit:


what was the radio not playing! he must have forget his head phones

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972

oh.. the music they are playing letely at mine is enough to put you off going all together.. either sound track tacky stuff or acid rave..teenie boppers..


----------



## Phill1466867973

Radio was on - albeit the local radio, but still better than his chavtastic tripe he had blearing out of his mobile. At first I thought it was a phone going off, but it didn't stop making a noise and then it dawned on me that he was playing bloody music from it.

I did actually think I'll ask him to turn it off, but I'm a wimp and soft as sh1t and even though I weigh considerably more than him with his trackies tucked into his socks [wtf is that all about?] I didn't fancy finding my tyres have been slashed when I came to my car later on.......so I kept quiet!:tongue1:


----------



## Guest

I cant stand people who try to life more than they can and then do one rep (if you can call it a rep) and just walk away form the bench.... also, groups of people who hog the bench and hardly use it as they are mainly lying about what burd they had at the week end !!! pointless !!


----------



## splinter1466867924

People that stare... nuff said


----------



## andyboro1466867929

people full stop! lol

dont get me wrong - those there to train are cool... but thats like 3 outta 50 - for the rest its a combination of a mothers coffee morning and a pose in the mirror session.... JUST GET OUT OF THE F**KIN WAY!!!

rant over lol.

seriously though, theres been an influx of students into my place and they stare, they hang around posing, they have no clue and look at you like you're stupid if you try to help!

on the plus side, they'll all be sick in 6 weeks when they dont wake up looking like arnie lol.

on that note..... im off to the gym hehe.


----------



## Wendy1466867972

Have to add this.... Going back to when Dougie said about young lads and chatting etc.. the ones with big exhausts... well, I finished major session and feeling very pleased with myself.. Mark done his cardio thing, and chatting whilst i done mine... meanwhile these two.. how can i put this.. knob heads... constantly frigging chatting and occasionally picked up a weight, carried over other equip[ment to move it.. i was fuming.. all i could do to stay on x trainer.. so wanted to say..oooh so so much.. such time wasters.. arrghhghghg


----------



## irishginger

i know its the ladies section but i feel obliged to add to this post, i've actually seen a guy sitting on the pec deck in a gym i trained in a few years ago sitting reading the sunday times!!!!!! he must not have had any chairs at home


----------



## Pikey1466867920

I had a good one yesterday - was training at JJB where I go when I fancy a sauna etc, so there I am sat on the end of a bench having just completed a set of shoulder press with the weights in front of me when this bloke came up and tried to walk off with the dumbbells he looked quite afronted when I asked WTF he though he was doing....


----------



## Wendy1466867972

is he stupid ..brave or have a death wish... dumb arse!!!!


----------



## Phill1466867973

haha! Sorry Pikey, but I am just picturing the situation in my head and I had to laugh!


----------



## Wendy1466867972

Im getting really really hacked off with my place at lately.. not just certain times but most times, there is no member of staff to ask to spot me,, and the ONLY one times there was some one, was a young girl who had never spotted anyone before and didnt really know what to do.. she was great bless her but i thought it totally off that she works in a gym with free weights and didnt know what i was talking about..It wasnt very busy,, and i could have asked one of the guys,, but i refuse to,, they are there to do their training, thats what eh staf are there for.. help them members.


----------



## Oscar The Grouch

Hello to all.

This really annoys me at the gym - some of the instructors. I'm a nosey cow so when they're doing an induction with girls I listen in. The amount of times the instructor (who normally looks about 5 years old) will say to the girls "ah now you just wanna do lots of reps with the light weights cos you don't wanna bulk up". I'm like, in my head, NO NO NO!!! If only it was that easy!!Then I'm motivated to go and lift something heavy!!


----------



## Natalie Jakomis

My biggest hate is idiots who load the squat rack or leg press full up with plates....and then don't unload them when they've finished......Yes Mart :jerkit:


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Ha ha yes how many times have I heard I don't want muscles like that I just want to tone up a bit so don't do heavy weights....I wish it were that easy

Last night I had one which peed me off, "can you write me a courxe to rip me up", - ""do you mean diet and exercise programme", "no I mean what to take - I don't want to diet"... I'll leave it to you to guess my answer...


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958

people who leave there weights out.... Arrrgghh..even more so now i own my own gym.... it never the big boys tho its always the little scrwany Bastartds leaving them out ....no matter how many times we tell them.....

also people who train in bare foot..... that fries my head....

Steve


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958

Phill said:


> At times in my gym the floor is covered in Dumbbells - to the point it's just ridiculous and tbh bloody dangerous.
> 
> The phone thing is an issue, not the going off, but more that someone is on it and sat on say a bench you are waiting to use - that pee's me off.
> 
> EDIT...oops! this is in the ladies section. Is that allowed Rachael? - If not sorry!


we had a guy using dumbells for flat dumbell press and left the dumbells he was previous using on the floor when he went heavier he dropped another dumbell on top of another and the Knob took the top of his finger CLEAN OFF..... his own fault..... :axe:

St


----------



## Wendy1466867972

well STILL lack of staff at my gym, and kids classes still being cancelled without notice and without anything else put on to replace it.. which means on a saturday instead of my gym tiem being two hrs, its now ONE hour. i have wrote to head office, but guess what.. no reply yet...that was two weeks ago..

have told the staff and they say im right to complain.. really getting cheesed off.. feel a storm going to blow if it keeps happeneing.. and that aint good..


----------



## Hard Trainer

irishginger said:


> i know its the ladies section but i feel obliged to add to this post, i've actually seen a guy sitting on the pec deck in a gym i trained in a few years ago sitting reading the sunday times!!!!!! he must not have had any chairs at home


 :smash:

Ive seen people reading while doing cardio but thats fair enough


----------



## hitchy

i better not wear my new smurf hat tomorrow then rach !!


----------



## nozza89

the majority of people who attend the gym lol. The other day there was a guy on the treadmill with low slung baggy jeans and a flat peak cap, i was just like wtf!!


----------



## shaking

Lads in there mid 20s who look like they have stole the vest from an action man. Fair enough your muscles might have some definition but that is not a queue to strut around in a vest that's clearly a silly size. This same age group seems to have a rampant desire for dbol and broadcast how big they shall be in a few months.


----------



## Luke911

the thing that annoys me is people who think they can do heavier than they can actually do if that makes sence?!?.. like the other day i saw some lads on the seated row they put it up to max and as a result went flying into the machine i was like wtf?


----------



## London1976

the list could go on forever.

1) people that pose in the mirror ( skinny people with no muscle)

2) teenagers showing off on the bench press trying to bench all the plates with all there mates spoting them.....


----------



## Luke911

ahahah hulksta we get plenty of that at my gym


----------



## Guest

hitchy said:


> i better not wear my new smurf hat tomorrow then rach !!


you can wear the hat si but you got to make sure you look cool in it!!


----------



## Guest

Natalie Jakomis said:


> My biggest hate is idiots who load the squat rack or leg press full up with plates....and then don't unload them when they've finished......Yes Mart :jerkit:


nice one nat

xx


----------



## lift4life1466867980

only train at home. have a frame for squatting with a high and low cable bench dumbs and bars, only thing i wish i had is a leg press. gyms are full of too many distractions from people being half arsed to have to wait for the equipment you want, to conversations about nights on the town and creatine. rather train at home with my metal crank up, and only distracted with the voices in my head, (occasionally looking at a pic of yates or Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia or Dayana Cadeau.


----------



## bggb

the amount of cardio machines

people wearing ridiculouse clothing

someone that thinks its a good idea to do every exercise on the smith machine

the fact the is only one bench press

the lack of a squat rack

people that take 10 minuite resting sitting on a bench

people changing the attatchments and not puttin em back

people training in groups

people using momentum to move the weights

grunting

people using benches to leave there towels on

people looking at themselves in the mirror

people doing half reps for all there sets ( move aside and let some one else on who is guna train properly)

people that dont wash there gym clothes

people leaving sweaty arse marks on the equipment

i think thats bout it


----------



## Wendy1466867972

been to where i train then!!!! Been promised from day one on new equipment..18months later.... new cardio machines in the last few weeks. oh and one half of the cable cross over has been broke for 5 or 6 weeks now.. and only 5 benches, so chest flyes are limited for everyone.. oh and STILL no staff to spot .. friend of mine is maintenance guy and he spotted me on sunday whilst working!!! Il stop there.. its Christmas!!!


----------



## shaking

The scales have now been replaced with a more hi tech model of which the downside is it now costs 20p for each use of them.


----------



## jonnymc

Things that's been listed before:-

- Dumbbells being left out

- Young lads working out in groups, taking the p*ss. (im only 21 but still train sensibly)

Well, i s'ppose there is pne more thing.... IT REALLY ANNOYS ME!

- Theres this one OLD fella, think he would no better like...

Struts it, golds gym bottoms on, golds gym vest or tshirt..... you would think he was carrying TWO fridges under his arm as he went from machine to machine chewing his tangerine!. Puts the machine on MAX and uses every single muscle in his body to lift it or push it, and he looks absoluetly rediculous! and he doesnt even do one full rep, everything is just jumping up or down with a weight!

GRRRRRRR just thinking of him, annoyes me!


----------



## missuniverse 89

old ladies having full scale conversations while you are trying to get onto the machines, not good when you try to supa set!!!!!!


----------



## Hard Trainer

jonnymc said:


> Things that's been listed before:-
> 
> - Dumbbells being left out
> 
> - Young lads working out in groups, taking the p*ss. (im only 21 but still train sensibly)


Yes, I also hate this. Theres a bunch of lads who train together where I go at about 7 each night so I try to avoid going then. It makes it worse as theres only 1 barbell bench where I train and if there on this all 6 of them will do there reps/sets one after another.


----------



## andyboro1466867929

new gym for me now.... and a new set of gripes already - and its only been a week!

definitely the dumbbells one - there is usually more on the floor than there is in the stands!

and the worst one of all - STARING!! I absolutely hate standing there with some skinny dweeb stopping what hes doing to stare - it was so bad yesterday that i actually thought i was in his way until i asked and he just shuffled off... oddly, doesnt annoy me when a woman does it - cant figure out why though hehe.

nah but really, i appreciate that with being a bit bigger than average may bring the odd look - but to stand and stare is just plain rude.

im a bit of a self-consious wuss... can you tell? lol.


----------



## mags

poses and perv .lol


----------



## Scan

Ok here goes:

- People that really stink. I'm not talking about sweating but the kind of people who have not showered for 2 days don't wear deodorant and you can smell as soon as you enter the gym! ainkiller:

- People who use the squat rack for biceps curls or other random exercises they could clearly be doing elsewhere.

- People who read the newspaper on the treadmill!

- People dressed in MMA gear who think they own the gym and prance around doing all sorts of random sh1t and there best Karate Kid impersonations in front of the mirror. They WANT people to know they are HARD

- People that spend half an hour on the same piece of equipment - if you are on it that long your not training hard enough!

- Smug gym instructors who get beginners to do all sorts of crazy exercises with kettle bells medicine balls etc when they can barley even lift their arms just to show off to them. :jerkit:

- Random people who try to correct your technique, I don't have to explain why I am doing an exercise this way to you... I DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU!

- People who sweat over every thing and don't wipe it off.

- One of the personal trainers massaging a guys arm for 20minutes on the preacher curl machine!! What the fu%k!! :rage:

I'm sure there is a lot more but I probably already sound like a proper grump so will leave it there :becky:


----------



## ross_lionheart

Wendy said:


> Im getting really really hacked off with my place at lately.. not just certain times but most times, there is no member of staff to ask to spot me,, and the ONLY one times there was some one, was a young girl who had never spotted anyone before and didnt really know what to do.. she was great bless her but i thought it totally off that she works in a gym with free weights and didnt know what i was talking about..It wasnt very busy,, and i could have asked one of the guys,, but i refuse to,, they are there to do their training, thats what eh staf are there for.. help them members.


Most people who train to be an instructor take part in a short 4 day course that focuses on theory rather than practical. I've recently taken part in a gym instructor course and the others in the class had never been in a gym, in fact most of them were very out of shape. Can anyone say 50 inch waist??

I find it very irritating that most of them actually have the nerve to go into the gym instructing people and preaching about health and fitness when they don't actually practice what they preach. And the best of it is most of them are actually employed in the fitness industry, instructing people and giving them advise on exercise, when they don't even know what they are talking about....THEY GIVE PEOPLE ADVISE ON DIETING WHEN THEY ARE OBESE!

What really irritate me are people who claim to be natural who are in fact obviously using gear. The gym I train in is full of them, one month they are inflated and the next they are deflated!


----------



## guvnor82

1 mobile phones

2 people not putting dumbells/plates back

3 training partner who dont turn up or goes off chatting when he should be spotting u.

4 lack of fit women in our gym [proper sausage fest]

5 people who lift more then me and look better lol

6 this worst of all people who dont wash DIRTY [email protected]@RDS.


----------



## Jon6389

1.Phones!

2.Flat peek caps! (seriously why!)

3.Free weight section is kinda small, too many running mations imo

4.People who just go to the gym for the summer body look


----------



## freddee

I hate mobiles phones like everyone else, but the limit came when I went to the leg extension mcn and a woman was sat on it in a buisness suit, high heels, on her mobile phone, I walked up and asked, have you many more sets left on this, she caught on quich though and said over the phone " hang on a minute I'm just being told to move" she was right!!!, I also hate bad form , bicep boys, but lets face facts somtimes its got to do with our state of mind at the time, sometimes in the gym I am not at my best!!


----------



## jgrabham

Guessing Lads can join in here...

I use my phone as an mp3 player, so please don't kill me if I look at it, I'm just skipping a track, honest. That's mostly in the cardio room though, where you have a TV with "music channels" on which are really a load of bollocks TV shows like pimp my ride and all that, with the odd cheesy pop song. Then there's weight machines on the balcony over the sports hall, complete with the sounds of the over-happy woman taking some dance fitness class thing. In the tiny free weight room downstairs there's a CD player with a load of dance CDs and a bit of other stuff, so I don't really need an mp3 player in there, I get on with it (assuming there's any space or free equipment ): ).

One thing though, the next time I want to do some cardio, and there's a fat woman taking a walk on a treamill swiging a bottle of lucozade, I may crank it up so she flies off the end. I don't even mind the old people with the doctors notes who are trying to get fit, but some poeple, why pay £30 a month to take a walk!! I walk several miles every day on top of training, but never in the gym, I just take the Dog out and get some fresh air!


----------



## welshdiva

def gotta leave fone in locker room, bloody good excuse to not have to answer the thing

and chatting while takin a leisurely cycle ride or stroll on the tm, wtf!


----------



## Linny

The knob jockeys that look at you disgruntled when you ask if you can jump in on there set coz they're wafflin to their mates for ages :axe:


----------



## franki3

I know we all started somewhere but the youngsters who try and lift the heaviest weight they can with no form moving every part of there body to get it up,then look at you to say did you see that,"yes I did you [email protected]"


----------



## Hard Trainer

jonnymc said:


> Things that's been listed before:-
> 
> - Dumbbells being left out
> 
> - Young lads working out in groups, taking the p*ss. (im only 21 but still train sensibly)


I know what you mean. I used to go to a school gym and there was 4 lads all training together and one would do there set then the other, by the time the last one had done there set it was time for the first lad to do his :jerkit:


----------



## thetong6969

deffo mobile phones

gym instructors on mobiles(not that i'd ask many of them)

local football players setting a machine up and then noticing he's on his fxxxxxng mobile

has to be smurf hats lol they're stupid as a rule who made them a fashion accessory?

not so much young lads but quite a few big guys too doing half reps wish someone would tell them where the chest is (about 4-5"lower)

people spotting who think a pause bench press means your struggling(luckily not had this at this gym)

a major massive dumbell rack then no barbell rack would be nice to have a few(mind i left the last one as they were bent to bits with idiots dropping them)

and my oh says soap stars with ridiculous short shorts on that look like their dad passed them down

no names mentioned a sugden lol

why do they have(and i'm going to mention this 25k plates near a rowing achine and 20k next to the leg press??)surely makes sense that people can leg press more than row??

oh used to train in 3's which made it easier once one had finished the next was ready which makes sense

think thats it for now

keep training guys


----------



## jo fairbairn

1. Mobile phones - leave them in the changing rooms!

2. Young boys (usually) trying to lift their body weight while doing bicep curls - well that's what they think they're doing - in reality they're just swinging back and forward looking like they'll put their back out.

3. People feeling the need to speak to my spotter while I'm in the middle of a set - does it not matter coz I'm a girl?????

4. Creeps who sit on machines doing nothing thinking they're having a fly ogle at women training - news flash - mirrors work two ways! I can see you looking!

5. People speaking to me while I'm doing cardio. Sweaty chick means no talky (as I am having trouble breathing!)

6. Not putting weights away/emptying machines when finished.

that's it for now but PMT week usually uncovers a few more things that p#@s me off! ; ) x


----------



## sarge1466867999

People talking to your chest. And i'm a bloke!!!! Sorry ladies for all the years i have done this! Now i know how uncomfortable it makes you feel. I have had whole conversations with people who have not once taken their eyes off my chest. Creepy!


----------



## ActiveTom

People who sit there on the lat pulldown, cable crossovers, etc doing nothing but sipping water. It especially annoys me when I ask them if we can alternate sets and they respond "I'm still using it." What? As a seat? Its been 5 minutes since your last set! All we do is swap the pin between sets and ill get out of your way.

People who leave towels on a bench only to walk off for 5 mins chatting to a friend then act irritated when they come back and youre finishing your last set.

People who HANG THEIR JACKET on equipment, this one guy constantly hangs his jacket on our squat rack and its constantly in the way.

People who stink. Sweat never bothers me, stink does. Especially when they leave a bench and you get on it not realising that suddenly, it smells like your face is in his armpit.

People who throw weights. Fine, if you drop them a small distance, but some people literally throw them to the floor so every hears the nice bang they made.

Kids who go bench pressing twice what theyre capable of with their friend assisting them from the very first rep.

Groups who take up large areas of the free weights section and hog all the dumbells while they wait for their turn on the piece of equipment theyve been hogging for the past 30 mins.

The "cardio and bicep curl" people. Who literally only ever do biceps and never even do a full range of motion. Because the bicep is the only important muscle!

Clickers. People who click the weights at the top of every single rep. If its accidental on the odd rep, thats fine, its the rhythmic clicking which bothers me.

Inappropriate gym clothing. There was this one guy who used to come to the gym wearing massive gardening gloves to lift weights. I mean the big orange ones with a criss-cross of rubber on the front and back, one size fits all stuff. That made me laugh every day! Then people who wear hats to the gym when they dont have any reason to, people who wear gigantic baggy pyjama pants who dont even know how inappropriate they are because they never even work up a sweat. People who wear D&G vests to the gym, because looking good in the gym is your priority.

The worst one for me, is when people wipe their armpits with their hands, then carry on handling equipment. Cmon, sweat is fine, but have some consideration!


----------



## Cliff

People who complain about other members of their gym..:tape: :tongue10:

Nah seriously, people who have bad form and are still bigger than me...:brick:


----------



## insert10p

what really annoys me at our gym is

listenin to the same trax over an over again

lets go to the beach.... didnt we go there yesterday and the day before?


----------



## ronnie cutler

i watched one guy last week doing what i can only descride as sort of squats on a sitting calf machine. and then he tried to give some advise to some teenager! i just wanted to slap him silly!!


----------



## Hard Trainer

Ooops, I often send a text but I am a quick texter so I do send a sneaky one in between sets, not even 30seconds though, haha.


----------



## SteveKent86

I can beat everything previously mentioned here, when I was at David Lloyd's there was a guy who before each set would scream "THE FUTURE" at the top of his voice, I'm all for psyching yourself up before a heavy set but...?


----------



## mollyjayne

short shorts.. it's nice that people are proud of their body but can be a little uncomfortable for the people behind them when they are doing squats/picking up dumbells!


----------



## ronnie cutler

watched a kid on saturday standing behind his newbie mate on pulldowns to ensure strict form ... only to swing away himself on his sets

the same kid was in with a different newbie on sunday DOING THE EXACT SAME ROUTINE AGAIN!!!

asked him why he was training back on two consecutive days ... he said he wanted to push his back training on a bit

:der:


----------



## jordan_

Psoing and tensing in the mirror in full blatant view of everyone else. The most embarrasing thing you can ever witness in the gym.


----------



## jakal2001

when people use a bench, leave their towel/water on the bench, then do a set of the cables, leave towel/water there, then do quick dumbell set, then return to the bench.

Its happened to me so much, I go to use the bench and i hear ''sorry mate, ive only got few sets left, wont b long'' ... pick a machine/bench, use it, move on - you aint only dude/dudette in the place FFS!!!

Thats what '' grinds my gears'' - Peter Griffin


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB

Taking ages between sets whilst staring aimlessly into space or talking with their "training partner" about nothing of value.


----------



## oldgit

number1 has to be people standing in the squat rack and doing curls with the olympic bar and 2.5kg plates on each end!!! screammmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## missemma89

I find because I am a woman I can't go down to use the weights without everyone staring at me!!


----------



## ShaunMc

being banned from a gym coz i trained at another gym pissed me off lol

lads trying to lift weights that are way too heavy for them and then wondering why they dont make progress (the two man bench press is a classic)


----------



## ShaunMc

missemma89 said:


> I find because I am a woman I can't go down to use the weights without everyone staring at me!!


stick with it ........ :clap2:


----------



## ronnie cutler

watched a lad at the weekend doing tricep kick backs with his elbows locked!?!

he was using his delt to move his elbow up and down ... i asked him what muscle he was trying to target ... he said triceps?!?


----------



## gazzi123

People who read a magazine whilst on a running machine!! and people who start checking out their hair in mirror / when your doing a set whilst looking in mirror to get technique 100% and someone steps in front and does their set


----------



## SteamRod

missemma89 said:


> I find because I am a woman I can't go down to use the weights without everyone staring at me!!


Dont worry about it. keep at it 

Honestly what bugs me- carpet in gyms I dont see why you would put carpet down over mats

other than that phones and people that dont understand that it takes intensity to train so I might let out the odd grunt :axe:


----------



## kriptikchicken

The fact that half the gym is now filled with 'Justin Bieber' look-alikes. They sit on all the benches with their popped collars trying to slyly get a bicep pose in the mirror while pretending to brush their hair!

(they are wearing regular t-shirts with the sleeves rolled up over the shoulder)


----------



## jordan_

Hogging off equipment especially the squat/bench rack !


----------



## Flex Appeal

Pikey said:


> Oh now I have a list of Pet hates,
> 
> Mobile phones are up there - should be banned from a gym, or at least don't get upset if someone drops a weight on it.....
> 
> Incessant chat about gear and what are you taking mate- never get asked how I'm eating...
> 
> People trying to talk to me while I'm training - honest I'm friendly and will help anyone just leave me alone if I'm training
> 
> Groups big enough to be a small tribe training together
> 
> Leaving dumbbells, weights, water bottles and anything else laying around
> 
> Big one here, lads with their boxers showing above their bottoms - why do I want to see their underwear or why does anyone else for that matter
> 
> Even worse Smurf Hats - WTF are they all about - could understand it if they had dreadlocks....
> 
> Anyone just tossing it off and not trying.
> 
> Do I sound grumpy or what....?
> 
> Seriously if I ever had enough money to open a gym and not care about making a profit it'd be hardcore and only for hardcore athletes.


Totally and utterly agree with you on all counts!!

F x


----------



## kriptikchicken

I used to supervise a gym a number of years ago and had to continually throw out a group of about 10 guys who used to just sit around the gym, and watch while just one of them training!

He wasn't even that impressive! :der:


----------



## Super strength

jordan0689 said:


> Hogging off equipment especially the squat/bench rack !


People who bench an curl in the "SQUAT RACK".


----------



## Neil R

Know it alls that are chatting utter bollocks, and trying to "impart" their advise on anyone and everyone who will listen....even though everything that falls outta their mouths is wrong.

...and freaky f**kers who stand directly behind young kids doing low pulley rows 'hoping' the kids head will go near their knackers.....Yes, we have one of these at our gym!!!

Un f**kin' real

Oh, and as has been said, w**kers who scream and make all sorts of noise...just to concentration curl a 7.5k dumbell! GET A F**KIN' GRIP YOU TOSSERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simon78

skinny little turds in vest trying to flex their pickles in the mirror,

Leaving a mess??

Groups of berks just hanging around doing F'all. had a group in my gym last week effing dancing and working out moves for the night out think I saw them lift once...had to tell them to feck off in the end really pushed my buttons........


----------



## BigLad2011

Bicep curlers in the squat rack, people posing for ages in the mirrors and listening to celine dion on the tv when you are trying to lift heavy.


----------



## justheretosnoop

BigLad2011 said:


> Bicep curlers in the squat rack, people posing for ages in the mirrors and listening to celine dion on the tv when you are trying to lift heavy.


You go to a gym that plays Celine Dion???!


----------



## BigLad2011

Same music upstairs and downstairs!! Magic or VH1 classic. The oldies upstairs love it.


----------



## Neil R

BigLad2011 said:


> Bicep curlers in the squat rack, .


Arghhh, i do that. Although its quite a small gym where I am and not many places to do BB curls! :lol:


----------



## aka

Neil R said:


> Arghhh, i do that. Although its quite a small gym where I am and not many places to do BB curls! :lol:


me too and also, I much prefer to do curls with an Olympic bar over an E Z bar, my gym doesn't have fixed barbells


----------



## EXTREME

the things that piss me off in the gym have changed a lot over the last few years, I've not been training for almost 10 years (I've had a few intermittent months of training and did manage a whole year from October 04 - October 05), now I find I want to belt the bigger guys who swan around in love with themselves looking down on those with lesser physiques, like me who is now effectively a beginner again.

I also want to knock anyone out who feels the need to talk on a mobile phone in the gym, I will not wait on anyone hogging machines whilst on the phone, either train or get the fcuk out.

I hate the pricks who think they know it all because they have decent genetics and are on gear and tell people poor information bcos they are either thick or liars - either option is possible from these dumbasses.

I also hate gym owners who don't spend time or money maintaining their gym.

I think I'll go watch tv now and see if there's anyone to hate on their too!


----------



## justheretosnoop

People wearing flip-flops to train in. I just wanna walk over and 'accidently' drop a 20 plate on their little toe!!!


----------



## TheDeak

I hate when new people walk into the gym and the usuals all look at each other and smile as if whats this guy doing here ! people need to remember that they never started off the way they are just now and should try to help and encourage new starts rather than make them feel akward about being there, my other petty hate is half reppers, people who will put say 120 kg on the bench and not even bring it below sticking point and press it its rather upsetting


----------



## TheDeak

ohh and lets not forget when people are spotting you and you know your getting the rep yet they help you anyway


----------



## dave_c

today 3 teens (one male and two female) came into the gym two sat down on one vibration plate and the other sat on the other chatting and on their mobiles, not using the machine (my gym has only 2) this is bad but what shocked me most was when an older gentleman asked them if he could use the machine, they told him to f**k off. after about 20-30 minutes they got up and left. what is the point in even coming to the gym???


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

People with bad form lifting more than they actually can. Then dropping the weights as they are too heavy for them to lift properly! Gaaaaaaaahhhhhh! That makes me angry. Lol.

Oh and hello


----------



## eglwys

Mine is simple not sure if mentioned but people who don't wipe their sweat off the benches and mats, I always take a small towel and put in behind my head


----------



## renshaw

Arh allot of above, One thing i found annoying is the guys that pace, They do a set stand up take three steps forwards spin and three steps back. then do another set and continue!

But then they look annoyed when they stand up take three steps AWAY from the machine and another person is walking towards to machine because they think they are done


----------



## SX Dave

its probably all been said before but

not putting weights back properly, i dont want to unload 200kg+ of weights on the leg press machine so i can warm up! or spend half hour looking for DB's

people talking loudly about "gear" thinking its big and clever and hardly know anything

bad form

squeezing spots in the mirrors

asking how many more iv got left, while im lifting!

people that never train legs

oh the list goes on............. lol


----------



## Neil R

Things that p**s pe off???

Not getting the lift!!

It doesn't happen too often, but when it does!!!

FURY!!!!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

Neil R said:


> Things that p**s pe off???
> 
> Not getting the lift!!
> 
> It doesn't happen too often, but when it does!!!
> 
> FURY!!!!!!


excellent and hopefully everyone gets p1ssed off when that happens to them


----------



## Scotty-boi

1, people not putting dumbbells back on the rack.

2, people on phones.

3, people who load up the barbell, do some sort of half rep and a war cry. Slam the weight down. Then walk off like they've just move heaven and earth.

4, people dropping weights on floor. Right from full extension on dumbbell press. We had a big hole in the gym floor a few weeks ago due to this.

5, people who unload the mass of weight from one side of the bar. Forgetting that the other side still weighs more than they do. Ever been on a seesaw by yourself, tit.

I could go on forever.


----------



## justheretosnoop

People wearing jeans!!!


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Not enough benches! Don't know if there's a bench shortage in my area but no gym has more than 3 and I'm talking about the biggest gyms in the area so when it comes to peak periods forget it unless you enjoy a 3 hour gym session!

Thankfully now my powertec bench doesn't have this issue and never looked back paid for itself within a few months!


----------



## aka

people dropping the barbell on the squatting rack and bending it


----------



## yannyboy

People constantly training chest and biceps, thinking they are the only important muscles worth training!


----------



## allbro75

yannyboy said:


> People constantly training chest and biceps, thinking they are the only important muscles worth training!


I've cone to kind of like these people, they never get in my way on leg and back days lol so they only annoy me on chest days.


----------



## bornagainmeathead

I thik it's all been said.

Half reppers

Mobiles

Groups of 4 or 5 hogging benches

Guys that ask what you're on

Messy fcukers that leave weights all over the place

The gym know it all

The bullshitters that claim they can lift at least 20kg more than they can

Equipment not being repaired or replaced quick enough

The cable guy. This ginger guy that does his whole workout on the cables and hogs them for hrs

The young bucks that want to put on two stone in a couple of months, but don't actually want to train

That's enough for now I think.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, I used to love a whole session on the cables back in the day!!!


----------



## jordan_

Bringing this one back from the dead.

I hate cringing at the guys lifting huge weights with terrible terrible form!!

I see this every time I'm at my gym. And they even smirk towards me if they ate lifting heavier!

One day I will go over and tell them there form is terrible and ask if they would like a demo lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead

This kinda follows on from my comment earlier about spotters not touching the bar unless I turn blue.

There is one guy at the gym when he bench presses has a spot either end of the bar and one to lift it off of the rack.

The guys either end have constantly got their hands on the bar and are obviously lifting the weight for him.

He claims a 160kg 1rep max :blah: which between the four of them is pretty funny.

Funnily enough he struggles with heavy dumbells though.

I know we all have a bit of an ego, but this annoys the **** out of me when you see guys clearly trying to lift far more than they can to try and look good.

That's what I like about deads. You can't cheat with them, it's just man verses metal :first:


----------



## saorsa

This article pretty much covers it for me...

It doesn't matter what type of gym you train at, or the cost of membership, you will always get the same type of people with the same annoying habits. Here is a list of my top gym irritations.

Sweat on equipment

This I think is one of the most common gym irritations that everyone can relate to. Everyone sweats, some more than others. This is part and parcel of training, but just because you are swimming in your sweat does not mean that other gym members want to. Next time you go to the gym, please take a towel and clean up after you rself and do not leave your stinking, festering, unhygienic deposits behind.

Mobile phones

I find it hard to understand why would you want your mobile phone on when you are at the gym. You are only there for about an hour, to TRAIN, not talk to your best buddy in the middle of a session and then force everyone who is working out to listen to your conversation. You do not have to tell us all about it. If you want to talk on your phone then please leave the gym.

Hogging equipment whilst chatting

This is a classic and really makes my blood boil. Nothing annoys me more than the people who place their nice little towel on the bench, do one set, then spend the next 15 minutes chatting to a mate. Where does that get you? What are you hoping to achieve at the gym?

Throwing weights

Unless you are a track and field athlete, then you have no need to throw weights around. This should be left to the hammer throwers. If you are at a stage where you are lifting heavy weights, then get fellow trainers to spot you into position and take the weights from you at the end of your set. One exercise that springs into mind is the incline dumbell press. Here the amazingly heavy set is carried out and then with a loud outburst (sounding like they have been stabbed!) the weights are slung to the floor and across the gym. It may make you feel good, and you may think you look good, but please, have respect for other gym users and the equipment you are using. Just because they are not your weights does not mean you can treat them with disrespect.

Excessive screaming

When training with heavy weights or explosively, you tend to get aggressive and will make some sounds. On the other hand there are some trainers who seem to take this to the extreme. They do not seem to realise that if they put the same force into the lift that they do into their screams they would probably be able to lift an extra 10-15lbs!

Not putting weights away or leaving weights on the bar

I am sorry, but there are no excuses for this one. It is like going to the toilet and not flushing it, claiming the reason is because someone will use the toilet after you. You should leave the gym and the equipment how you found it.

Mr Olympia syndrome

I think we can all guess what this irritation is and I bet everyone knows at least one person who suffers from this. I firmly believe that it needs either medication or admittance to a hospital for this one. The quote "He who thinks he is so big is so small" is perfect for this one.

I am talking about the guys who walk around the gym looking like they are carrying footballs under their arms, what is it called 'imaginary lat syndrome'? Why is there this obsession to walk around like you think you are Ronnie Coleman? Look, I know this may come as a shock to you, but when Ronnie Coleman relaxes his lats, he can actually bring his arms down to his side. Do me a favour, and stop walking around all the time like you are on stage!

The heaviest weight competition

For comedy value at the gym it is fantastic. You can spot these people from a mile off. They walk in and head straight for the bench press. There is not even a hint of a warm up and on go the six, 20kg plates. You can see them try to psyche themselves up and then give the countdown from three to one and lift and the bar crashes down onto their chest. For the next 2 minutes, they will wriggle, shout, lift their legs in the air, bodypop and eventually complete the rep. Please, for the small section of you who do this out there, firstly have a thought for your poor spotter who nearly breaks his back for you and secondly, do a weight YOU can press!


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Brilliant Hungry, lol

Sent from my own little world


----------



## justheretosnoop

Scrolled up quickly and the first line I saw was 'imaginary lat syndrome'...brilliant!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

aah the benefits of being a hermit! whats a gym?


----------



## bornagainmeathead

I think we should organise a musclechat road trip to Lozza's place, just to mess with his head :beer1:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Bit of a journey for you lot but would be worth it just to see the look on his face!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

dont sweat on my stuff oh and dont sit there thats mine lol


----------



## philb125

Here goes:

Inappropriate gym wear, main culprits are people in outside jackets, hats, puffer coats, body warmers etc or wearing next to nothing. Just because male unitards are on sale doesn't mean I want to see you prancing around doing weights in it.

30 minute sets on one piece of kit, maybe I judge everyone by my standards but if you are squatting I assume if I hang about in 10 mins you will be gone, not on your tenth set 20 mins later.

Setting up 5-7 pieces of kit in a circuit, this happens more and more of late and usually it's a gym instructor with a client. Surely they should know better. Found my self asking is there anything you are not using last time ..... Felt but bad but taking up squat rack, two bars, smith machine and pull up machine is ridiculous!

Use of excessive weights / excessive motion to lift. Could understand if it was solid negatives but just a rocking motion. Annoying especially when the guy is twice my size. As you know there are people watching thinking that's correct and proper!

Right rant over.... There are more but I'll save for next time!!


----------



## Phenix

Phones are only thing for me Every other thing is spot on at my gym As every one is part of a team so no waiting around for stuff


----------



## Chrissy.......

We have a young so called hardman in our area, between hanging around corners at night gettin steaming on buckie etc with his possie, hes taking gear and visiting the gym now and then. A friend gave me the nod to check out this dudes facebook. There was a you tube of him in the gym supposedly shrugging 180k well he lited it the 4" from the rests rocked about for a couple of times i didnt actually see the shoulders rising to a rep before he dropped it. The thing that actually i found more amusing was the twenty odd comments saying how impressive it was. lol. I feel a bit of a ***** posting this. he he


----------



## jordan_

Let's see the link lol


----------



## Phenix

Chris sanchez said:


> We have a young so called hardman in our area, between hanging around corners at night gettin steaming on buckie etc with his possie, hes taking gear and visiting the gym now and then. A friend gave me the nod to check out this dudes facebook. There was a you tube of him in the gym supposedly shrugging 180k well he lited it the 4" from the rests rocked about for a couple of times i didnt actually see the shoulders rising to a rep before he dropped it. The thing that actually i found more amusing was the twenty odd comments saying how impressive it was. lol. I feel a bit of a ***** posting this. he he


Funny I was talking about this the other day About all the neds and drug dealers Now going to the gym getting full of steroids to get big to fight with each other chris


----------



## Chrissy.......

They dont become bodybuilders tho meeky, they just become bigger neds. Im on my phone working sos cant find link. Il maybe pm one of you guys if i get it and you can do what u like with it.


----------



## Phenix

I know chris they are just pricks That how they need wee gangs bud


----------



## gingernut

Lack of equipment and facilities, but price I pay for living in a nice part of the country. Being told not to grunt or count out loud - actually last one was a bad habit of mine and I've cut it out mostly.

People leaving weights lying around, or machines stacked up despite the large and numerous signs asking you to unload. Even once had a guy watch me strip down a leg press he'd had filled up with 25kg discs. He just stared into space, how rude!


----------



## Phenix

lancashirerose said:


> Lack of equipment and facilities, but price I pay for living in a nice part of the country. Being told not to grunt or count out loud - actually last one was a bad habit of mine and I've cut it out mostly.
> 
> People leaving weights lying around, or machines stacked up despite the large and numerous signs asking you to unload. Even once had a guy watch me strip down a leg press he'd had filled up with 25kg discs. He just stared into space, how rude!


He just trying to help you train Use are so good at helping a lady pmsl


----------

